# VB.NET -- Need to send listbox's data to client program and put into a listbox again



## APag (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi all,
I am making a client\server chat program using vb.net 2008. I am using something VERY similar to winsock called "Winsock Orcas". 

I would like to know how to take the data from a list box on the server program and send it to the client program. Then, when the client recieves this data, it puts all of it into a listbox again on the client form.

I am not sending any data over the internet, just a LAN. If that helps at all.

Please, anyone who has ANY information on how to do this, respond as soon as possible!
I would like to finish this LAN chat program as soon as I can.

Thank you ALL for your help in advance,
APag


----------



## APag (Apr 11, 2007)

I just wanted to let everyone know that "Winsock Orcas" is almost COMPLETLY IDENTICAL to winsock. Therefore, any winsock code will work for me. 

Thanks!
APag


----------

